# new REW user issues with UMIK



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi

I'm a pretty new user to REW and I have just received a new UMIK which has been giving me a lot of trouble to get to work. I'm using an iMac and when I first plugged in the UMIK it asks to use it and for the calibration file plus I cleared my old sound card calibration file as I thought i read it wasn't needed. Everything worked fine the first time i ran some measurements but i've spent the last few days trying to get it to work again. When i hit the SPL meter I keep getting an error "the sound card any input data please check its connected". So nothing works, can't measure....it's just so weird as it was working fine for the first time now nothing. Any ideas? Many thanks


----------



## Pio2001 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
I've noticed that the Umik was not recognized if it was plugged after REW is launched. Try to first plug the Umik, then open the REW software.


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

Doesn't work. I've tried that numerous times and nothing. Another thing that happens is if i unplug the Umik then plug it back in the Umik won't show up as an input device so i have to restart the computer with the Umik plugged in. Very frustrated


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If REW is running it takes a minute or so for a new device to appear in the input list, Javasound only scans for new devices every minute or so. Make sure the sample rate is set to 48k. Also make sure the USB cable is fully inserted in the back of the UMIK, it needs quite firm pressure to seat properly.


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi John

Thanks but still not working. The Umik is recognized but still get the "The sound card did not provide any input data please check that it is connected" when trying to check levels.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Quite strange. Are you able to use the UMIK for any other audio application on the iMac? Does it show input levels in Audio Midi setup? If the UMIK is the default input in Audio Midi setup does it make any difference if you make something else the default?


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry not sure how I would test what you are asking but it does show levels in midi. I'm wondering if its a bad Mic


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

this is with a radio shack spl meter plugged into the mic input


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi John

Do you think it might be a bad UMIK? thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

A broken UMIK would be very unusual. When I said "show levels" I was meaning on an input meter of some sort when you (for example) speak into it. Could try setting something else (e.g. the built-in input) as the default input in Audio Midi setup in case some other application is having an effect. Could also try capturing some audio from the UMIK using Quicktime Player to make a new audio recording and them speak into the mic to see what it captures.


----------



## ronin222 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi John

Below are two images from when I selected each of the inputs and made some noise to register something on the input level and as you can see the UMIK has no response. I also tried to use it for an audio recording in quick time to which no sound recording was produced. On the preferences in REW i selected "default input" for input and at first i was getting a signal on the meter so I ran a sweep but after further runs I'm pretty sure it's picking up the mic on my iMac and not the UMIK. I'm still getting that "soundcard didn't provide any input data error" as well Not sure on where to go from here


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That does seem like there could be an issue with the UMIK, next step should be to contact miniDSP about it.


----------



## skypickle (Dec 13, 2016)

Did this ever get resolved? I noticed the gain on your UMIK is around 0.3. I need to set mine to 1 (all the way to the right = unity)


----------

